# Cast Iron Router table in table saw



## reierme (Nov 28, 2007)

I have $350 to spend on a good router table and would like feedback from anyone who has used the Bench Dog or MLCS cast iron router table that mounts to your table saw. I like the idea of utilitizing the space and also of having a cast iron table. Am I better off buying a separate table? Is one brand better than the other? Is either one of these table worth the $300-$320? Thank You.


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Reierme -
I'm sure some of the experts here will give you several good thoughts on your question. But meanwhile, welcome to Router Forums! You have found a great site with some really fine folks who are always willing to help you in any way they can. I hope you'll browse some of the threads to get an idea of the wide scope of things that are covered here. Log in regularly and join in. No doubt, you'll be able to contribute from time to time, too. Please tell us about yourself in the profile and this thread, if you want to. It's a fun and informative group. Enjoy!

Roger
(Roefa)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi reierme

This is just my two cents..

"these table worth the $300-$320? " = No

Make your own cabinet and get a nice top for it,then mount your router in it.
Rockler has many tops you can select from that are done and ready to go.
You can also get a base cabinet from HD/Lowes at the right price with drawers and doors if you don't want to fool with it ..then just bolt the top on and your set to use your router.

=========




reierme said:


> I have $350 to spend on a good router table and would like feedback from anyone who has used the Bench Dog or MLCS cast iron router table that mounts to your table saw. I like the idea of utilitizing the space and also of having a cast iron table. Am I better off buying a separate table? Is one brand better than the other? Is either one of these table worth the $300-$320? Thank You.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I know having your router mounted in the table saw looks like an elegant solution to saving space but there are some things to consider. The most time consuming part of routing is doing your set up. Anything you can do to make this easier and or faster is a great benefit. Before you can use your saw you will need to lower your router and remove any jigs or fixtures. This means more set up time between jobs. It's also more difficult to attach clamps or jigs to a saw mounted router table. I looked at the Craftsman saw table mount and decided it would be much more difficult to adjust the router mounted under it. You are better off building a table and having casters on the bottom so it will roll under your saw table for storage when not in use. (Meaning seldom!)


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums reierme.


----------

